#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Διόρθωση Ε9 - αδήλωτα τετραγωνικά

## KidPadel

Καλησπέρα,
Θα ήθελα να διορθώσω τα τετραγωνικά του Ε9, για να δηλωθούν και τα ''ξεχασμένα'' στον δήμο. 
1) Σε ποιο έτος πρέπει να υποβάλω διορθωτική; 
2) Αλλαγές τύπου χρονολογίας, όροφος κλπ. θα μπορούν να γίνουν και μεταγενέστερα (μετά τις 30/09); Μπορούν να γίνουν παραπάνω από μια τροποποιητικές;

----------


## Xάρης

1) Υποθέτω στο τελευταίο.

2) Ναι. Όσες τροποποιητικές θες γίνονται, οποιαδήποτε χρονική στιγμή, πληρώνοντας βέβαια το εκάστοτε ισχύον πρόστιμο (σήμερα 100€).

Καλύτερα βέβαια να ρωτήσεις κάποιον λογιστή.
Αν τυχόν έχεις απάντηση, θα είμαστε ευγνώμονες αν μας ενημερώσεις.

----------

